# Bacopa sp. 'Japan' is...



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Bacopa serpyllifolia_. We already knew it was not really from Japan (no _Bacopa_ is). The corolla of the specimen Amanda sent me was whitish, but it did have a bluish tint (most _B. serpyllifolia_ are blue) and there are white-flowered races (according to specimen labels); some color differences can often be attributed to culture (less light = white). Otherwise a perfect match. Thanks Amanda!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

not how to get the rest of the hobbyist to adopt the correct species name


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Bacopa serpyllifolia_(less light = white)


I should probably mention the plant the flower came from was growing in full sunlight in my greenhouse... albeit in October. There was plenty of light available. However, that flower coloration (white with a hint of purple at the base of the corolla) was consistent across my South American Bacopa species that were blooming around the same time (including B. salzmannii and B. australis).

The greenhouse is UV-shielded, however, so if UV contributes to determining color, that's a possible factor.

Anyway, thanks so much for keying out another plant for the hobby, Cavan!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

More likely, it's just a white-flowered form.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

So if it's not from Japan, where is it found?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

South America (Brazil, Guyana, Venezuela, etc).


----------

